# Email not sending from jail



## nx (Jul 30, 2012)

I can send email out of a jail via the mail command.

But I can't get a php contact form served by apache in the same jail to send mail via sendmail or ssmtp.

The script and php.ini (path to sendmail) appear configured right, but as I'm not getting any errors or email... sendmail and ssmtp aren't working. I've been trying both, as I'd like to switch to ssmtp later.

Is this caused by the jail?


----------



## da1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think it's caused by the jail but rather from improper settings. Try doing less on /var/log/maillog and see what's going on. For ssmtp, you can turn on debug mode.


----------



## nx (Aug 1, 2012)

To make things simpler I have removed the jail and am trying to use ssmtp in the original host. So far however, it's not working but sendmail is.

I've created a new thread regarding this as it's really about a different process.

Please have a look and see if you can help me solve it:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33678


----------

